# Bumps - Crate training & poop



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

I am so thrilled that I found this forum. I have been scanning and reading and learning from this forum for the last two weeks ...finally joined today.

I have two questions ....Two weeks ago, I received a beautiful v pup. When she arrived she had terrible white bumps on her head. I called the breeder immediately to ask what they were and why I did not know that she had scars on her head. The response was that puppies play - and she was rough housing with her litter mates and that is how she received these white bumps and scars on her head and that they will go away. I have been putting Vit E on her marks to help with scarring. My question is .... is it normal to get a puppy from a breeder with scars and do this marks go away?

Second question .... Coco is sleeping well in her crate. When I am home and she goes in her crate - short amount of time (I am cooking, or doing something where I cannot give her my fulll attention) she is ok. However, if I go out for 1-2 hours - she poops in her crate. Not only poops in her crate, she mashes it and tries to toss it out .... quite a mess . Any tips????

We have had her for two weeks and I am in love .... She is so sweet, fun and yes ...naughty (if she does not have my full attention). 

Cheers
Coco


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, 2 problems but they may be related.

1. Usually puppies do not play that hard but it may be possible. Usually, you have about 48 hours to have the pup checked by your Vet and refuse to keep it if health signs indicate trauma or other health issues. 

2. Pups need to be taken out of the crate and placed outside quite regularly (perhaps every hour except during the night).
Crate may be too big (should only allow enough space to stretch, stand up and turn).

As I read your post, because of the bumps and cuts and the soiling issue, I get the notion breeder may have neglected them (somewhat) and the puppies got used to being soiled. Unfortunately, in the wild only the lowest ranking dogs soil in their den. You may need to nurture the puppy with lots of praise and positive energy (love, love, love) to re-balance her self esteem. I find thise dogs are quite soft and sensitive.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you, I appreciate your quick response.
I did bring her to the vet quite quickly. The vet said that she was surprized by the bumps. She was not sure if they were from rough play - she was leaning toward an injury of some sort. I contacted the breeder and spoke of my concern and the response was that it is normal puppy play. I am glad to hear that my concern was real. This is my first puppy.

As for the crate, could it be anxiety? She only soils her crate when she is left in the house alone (usually two hour once a day max....) However - will make the crate smaller - I do think it is too large.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there,
I agree with you guys & think that those bumps are suspect. I'm really sorry about whatever happened to her! No matter what it was, I agree with datacan that you should be very positive and rather than correct, teach the puppy the behaviors that you desire by redirecting or positively reinforcing the good. For instance, try to reserve your praise and affection for when your puppy is sitting down/acting polite. For the crate, we began with a large crate and didn't have any problems with it. I'm not sure about the size, but I do think that 1-2 hrs appears to be too long with what you're describing. Find a middle ground in the beginning. As long as your puppy isn't pooing in the crate, you're good. Praise, praise, praise for a job well done. If you return and she pooed, keep it shorter next time and don't reprimand. Work up to more and more time until she's comfortable with it and realizes that you will be coming back. 

Make sure to have your puppy meet lots and lots of friends, friends of different races, different uniforms, ask everyone you see to meet your dog, but make sure she doesn't seem nervous about it. If she seems very uneasy about it, have the stranger give your puppy a treat. Same with other dogs-- have her meet as many as possible as soon as it's safe. Once my puppy had 2nd round of shots, he went everywhere with me (except for dog parks) as long as it wasn't overstimulating like crowded places. I had him meet other dogs who I knew were vaccinated & took him to a puppy kindergarten class for socialization. Good luck! Coco sounds so cute!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with the above responces. I would also want a specific diagnosis on the bumps (definitely not normal). Could they have been caused by an unsanitary environment? What are they? If so, crate training must be a very regimented process and you will need to be flawless in your approach and determination. Read everything you can get your hands on regarding puppy training. There is allot to it!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. It is so nice to have this forum. I appreciate the comments about the bumps being suspect - the breeder made me feel as if it was a normal occurrence. I am a new puppy owner.

I will keep with short times stints in the crate and lots love for her positive behaviour. She is such a wonderful pup. Our family (many young - nieces and nephews - are here visiting - and our V is the best behaved of the entire group (humans included ;D).

I take her everywhere with me ....she is great in the car, very friendly and next puppy school. Quite excited. I will load a picture once I figure out how to .


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

You both sound very fortunate to have found one another. Congratulations on your sweet puppy & for being such a caring owner. Happy to hear it & look forward to more stories


----------

